# إليك بعض الأمور التي لا يقوم بها الأزواج السعداء



## mary naeem (2 سبتمبر 2015)

إليك بعض الأمور التي لا يقوم بها الأزواج السعداء





إن السعادة الزوجية هي نمط يعتمده الزوجان فهي لا تأتي بالحظ والصدفة إنما نتيجة جهود الطرفين والتزامهما ببعضهما. أن تكونوا زوجين سعيدين يعني أن تقوموا بأمور معينة وأن تتجنبوا القيام بأمور أخرى. فما هي هذا الأمور التي يتجنبها أو لا يقوم بها الأزواج السعداء. اكتشفيها .














 

لا تفقد الزوجة ثقتها بنفسها



جزء من شعور المرأة بعدم قدرتها على حب نفسها كما يجب، يتمثّل في الشكل الخارجي للمرأة، والحقيقة أن المجتمع يتحكّم بدرجة كبيرة جدا في الصورة الجذّابة للمرأة في أذهان أفراد المجتمع، فبعض المجتمعات تفترض أن المرأة الجميلة هي البيضاء أو الطويلة أو الرشيقة أو ذات الشعر الطويل، كل هذه المعايير التي يضعها المجتمع تشكّل عبئا على المرأة، في الوقت التي تحاول فيه أن تقيم شكلها، ومدى قبول المجتمع لها بناء على معاييره لجاذبيتها كامرأة.

وكثيرا ما تبدأ درجات تقدير وحب الذات في الانخفاض كلما ابتعدت المرأة عن معايير المجتمع هذه؛ فتشعر أنها غير جذّابة أو محبوبة، وأن زوجها سيحبّ غيرها بالضرورة، وستلفت نظره مَن هي أكثر منها جاذبية. لكن من أسرار السعادة الزوجية هي أن يتمتع الطرفان بالثقة بالنفس.



الأزواج السعداء لا يقارنوا أنفسهم بالآخرين


الزوجان السعيدان يتقبلان ويحبان بعضهما كما هما، ويدركان أن مقارنة أنفسهما بالآخرين أمر غير عادل، وقد ينتج عنه شعورهما بعدم الأمان من ناحية الزواج، فإن رأى أي من الجانبين مواصفات أفضل في شخص آخر، يجب أن يشعروا بالثقة في اختيارهم، فليس كل ما يلمع ذهب.


لا يسمحوا لأحد بالتدخل بينهم


يعرف الأزواج السعداء أن من الأفضل عدم إشراك الآخرين في العلاقة بينهما، ويتحدّثون مباشرة مع بعضهم البعض عند بروز مشكلة بدلاً من استشارة الآخرين الذين في كثير من الأحيان قد يقدّمون ردود فعل سلبيّة تضرّ العلاقة.​


----------



## candy shop (5 سبتمبر 2015)

نصائح جميله جدا
التدخل بين الزوجين بيذود المشاكل اكتر
شكرااااااا مارى 
موضوع جميل​


----------



## Maran+atha (1 يوليو 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اختى الغالية mary maeem
مهم جدا ان كل اسرة مسيحية تشارك المسيح يسوع ربنا فى حياتهم
فالفرح الحقيقى هو بوجود المسيح يسوع ربنا فى حياتنا
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى فيلبي 4: 4
افرحوا في الرب كل حين، واقول ايضا: افرحوا.
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------

